# No ticks!



## chuckp (Sep 23, 2012)

This past spring I thought ticks were going to rule the earth. We were loaded. Now all summer and so far this fall zero ticks.
I live in Sussex County N.J. I've checked around on different hunting forums and all seem to agree. The ticks are gone! Gone in P.A too!
I don't understand why, I'm not complaining either. This is very unusual. Bowhunters harvesting deer have noticed that the dead deer are tick free. This hasn't been the norm for years.
Can anyone explain what is going on?
Did the gov. do some top secret spraying or something?


----------



## greendohn (Sep 23, 2012)

*S.E. Indiana*

I think I've seen maybe 3 ticks all year and that was months ago.
I spend a lot of time in the out of doors and it's the fewest I've ever been exposed to.

I've had the chiggers hammer me a couple times and I haven't had a chigger bite since I was stationed at Ft. Hood and Ft. Bliss back in the late 80's.

I HATE chiggers,,,


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 23, 2012)

They will be back.


----------

